# x.org on hp microserver



## A2V (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

Trying to install a Graphical Desktop on my HP MicroServer for few days, but still no progress. Issuing several difficulties. My steps:
Downloaded FreeBSD 7.4 dvd. installed all distro and ports, including HAL utilities and X.org. First time *startx* command gave me 3 "buged" window (login etc,). Created an x11-input.fdi inserted the freebsd.org default XML config. 

Step I did:
edited the rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
   dbus_enable="YES"
```
Trying `Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new` screen goes black.
Trying `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro` screen goes grey and the mouse pointer comes up - seems ok.

Xorg.0.log

```
Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
Screen "Screen0" (0)
Monitor "Monitor0"
Device "Card0"
Input Device "Mouse0"
Input Device "Keyboard0"
Auto.adding devices.
Auto.enabling devices
FontPath set
ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW)AllowEmptyInput is on,devices using drivers `kbd`,`mouse` or `vmmouse` will be disabled
(WW)Disabling Mouse0
(WW)Disabling Keyboard0
(II)Loader magic:0x692320
(II)Module ABI versions:
   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
   X.Org XInput driver:7.0
   X.Org Server Extension: 2.0
Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
//the VGA log section.ATi driver looks detected and working fine.
```


Trying again *startx*

```
xauth: creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
xauth: (argv):1  bad display name ":0" in "remove" command
xauth: (argv):1  bad display name ":0" in "remove" command
```
 
The created file xorg.conf.new is empty, same for rc.conf - no data.

P.S. I really don`t understand the issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2011)

Why 7.4 instead of 8.2 or 8-STABLE or even 9.0-beta?

Were you in the same directory when you tried startx again?  Were xorg.conf.new and rc.conf really empty, or just not found?

If startx ran without xorg.conf, it's not necessary to create one.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log would show the problem, but it's usually too large to post here.  Consider the questions above, and if that doesn't work, put the log on pastebin.com and post a link here.


----------

